# Rute gesucht



## Tate (16. November 2011)

Ich will nächstes Jahr mit einen Bekannten nach Langeland und dort mal eine Meerforelle ans Band bekommen. Jetzt mein Prob, welche Eckdaten sollte eine vernünftige Mefo-Rute haben,also muss es eine 3,10m oder grösser sein oder kann ich auch mit einer normalen 2,70m Rute und einem Wurfgewicht von 15-35gr fischen. Hatte mir mal die neue Infinity angeschaut aber mit 230gr Eigengewicht ist diese komplett aussen vor. Damit ist auch das preisliche Limit ,also ca. 200€,angegeben. Was ist bei einer solchen Rute noch zu beachten, ist es von Vorteil einen kürzeren Griff zu haben wenn man damit im Meer steht? Falls Gegenfragen zum Köder aufkommen, da habe ich noch keine Ahnung. Denke aber normale Mefo-Blinker mit ca. 20-26gr Gewicht. Als Rolle soll eine R`nessa 3000 oder als 2. Wahl eine Certate 4000 herhalten. Diese Angabe dient eigentlich mehr zur Unterstützung zur Rutenwahl,damit diese gut ausbalanciert in der Hand liegt und trotzdem vom Gesamtgewicht möglichst leicht ist, will schliesslich keine Muckibude ersetzen sondern paar Stunden am Stück gemütlich fischen.


----------



## marioschreiber (17. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Hast du diese Auflistung mal angeschaut ?
LISTE

Da kannst du eine Tendenz raus lesen ! 
3,00 Meter ist da der Schnitt ...


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (17. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Check mal ebay:

kinetic godspeed
fenwick ironfeather
greys prowla platinum 

gibt aber natürlich noch viiieeele andere...|kopfkrat

Wurfgewicht würde ich eher 10-32, als 15-45 Gramm nehmen.
Ich habe für mich die 21g Blinker als ziemlich perfekt entdeckt.
(Hansen Fight, Möre Silda....) ist aber auch sehr subjektiv.
Rutenlänge immer so ca. 3,00m (wie Mario schon sagte)

Viel Spaß!!#h


----------



## Donald84 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Moin,

daiwa certate in 4000 finde ich zu groß... ich denke eine 3000er daiwa bzw. 4000er shimano ist perfekt


----------



## Tino (17. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*



Tate schrieb:


> Hatte mir mal die neue Infinity angeschaut aber mit 230gr Eigengewicht ist diese komplett aussen vor.
> 
> Ist dir das zu schwer???
> 
> ...


----------



## Tate (17. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

230gr sind mir definitiv zu schwer. Entweder ist es ein Druckfehler im Katalog oder die neue hat 50gr gegenüber der alten Infinity zugelegt und selbst die deutlich preiswertere Exceler Seatrout bringt nur 185gr auf die Waage. Spinnruten über 200gr stehen bei mir nicht mehr zu Diskussion.
Die 4000er war auch nur als zweite Wahl genannt worden,eben weil sie zu schwer ist.


----------



## holk (17. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Hi,

das Rutengewicht ist nicht sooo ausschlaggebend ... ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das der ganze Hype bezüglich der immer leichter werdenden Ruten zu Lasten der Balance geht ... und eine perfekt ausbalancierte 250 g Rute liegt nun mal leichter in der Hand als ein kopflastiges 178,34 g Modell  ... 

Ich fische eine Sportex Kev Seatrout ... für mich die perfekte Rute ...

LG

Holger


----------



## marioschreiber (17. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Ich habe die *BERKLEY Series One Skeletor # Länge 3,00 m. WG 8 - 32 gr.

Das erste Modell, noch mit Korkgriff !
Mit etwa 180 gr. Gewicht ein super sensibles Stöckchen !
Snaps bis 20 gr. lassen sich unheimlich weit feuern !

Mein Sohn fischt den Nachfolger mit Moosgummigriff.
Ansonsten kaum ein Unterschied !


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*



Tate schrieb:


> 230gr sind mir definitiv zu schwer. Entweder ist es ein Druckfehler im Katalog oder die neue hat 50gr gegenüber der alten Infinity zugelegt und selbst die deutlich preiswertere Exceler Seatrout bringt nur 185gr auf die Waage. Spinnruten über 200gr stehen bei mir nicht mehr zu Diskussion.
> Die 4000er war auch nur als zweite Wahl genannt worden,eben weil sie zu schwer ist.


 

zu schwer? lass dich nicht irritieren!!!! es gibt ruten, die wiegen u 180 gramm, und fühlen sich schwerer an, als eine ü 240g rute... entscheident ist, ob sie gut ausbalanciert ist. fische selbst ne sportex tiboron in 3,05m und ich garantiere die, dass wenn du ne rute hast, die unter 200g wiegt, und dort ne rolle á 280 - 300 gramm drann hast, diese kombo dir deutlich schwerer vorkommt, als wenn du die gleiche rolle als bsp an meine tiboron schraubst... der clou ist eben die balance, ne rute die zwar leicht ist, aber sehr kopflastig ist, kommt die deutlich schwerer vor als als ne ausbalancierte... teste es einfach mal in irgend nem shop... und es hat noch kein mefo fischer nen steifen arm bekommen, weil ne rute rolle kombi irgendwie30-50g mehr hatte....


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*



holk schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Rutengewicht ist nicht sooo ausschlaggebend ... ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das der ganze Hype bezüglich der immer leichter werdenden Ruten zu Lasten der Balance geht ... und eine perfekt ausbalancierte 250 g Rute liegt nun mal leichter in der Hand als ein kopflastiges 178,34 g Modell  ...
> 
> ...


 

hi holger, sorry, soweit war ich beim lesen noch nicht...#h|supergri

bin genau deiner meinung...

Fazit von Holger und mir:

eine gute mefo rute sollte:
-270-330 lang sein
-sich gut aufladen
-schnellkraft besitzen
-nicht unbedingt über 250g wiegen
-ausbalanciert sein (das ist und bleibt eben komfort beim langen spinnfischen)
-kräftig sein, damit auch der ü60 dorsch aus dem krautfeld "gepumpt" werden kann....

P.S. Deine kev seatrout kann ja was kraft angeht nur so protzen...|rolleyes


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> eine gute mefo rute sollte:
> -270-330 lang sein
> -sich gut aufladen
> -schnellkraft besitzen
> ...



|good:

Und...

-Ringe haben, die sich gut mit geflochtener Schnur vertragen..


----------



## Tino (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*



Tate schrieb:


> 230gr sind mir definitiv zu schwer. Entweder ist es ein Druckfehler im Katalog oder die neue hat 50gr gegenüber der alten Infinity zugelegt und selbst die deutlich preiswertere Exceler Seatrout bringt nur 185gr auf die Waage. Spinnruten über 200gr stehen bei mir nicht mehr zu Diskussion.
> Die 4000er war auch nur als zweite Wahl genannt worden,eben weil sie zu schwer ist.




Nicht auszudenken wenn an einer Ü 200gr. Rute dann noch ein Fischchen zappelt.


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Nicht auszudenken wenn an einer Ü 200gr. Rute dann noch ein Fischchen zappelt.


 

richtig!!!!!!!!!!!!! keine frage, es ist schön schön, wenn man ne rute unter 200g hat, die ausgewogen in der hand liegt, aber erstens ist das in der preiskategorie zw 100-200 schlecht möglich und zweitens verlierst du dann andere wichtige eigenschaften....


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Wer hat diesen Leichtgewicht-Hype eigentlich erfunden? Es ist völlig Wumpe, was die Rute wiegt, solang die Balance stimmt.

Ich habe diese Rute hier: http://www.peters-anglertreff.de/news/sonderangebote/295,rhino-seatrout-spinnrute/ und dank des Rollenhalters kann man die Position der Rolle korrigieren...wenn die Balance stimmt, stören die 290 Gramm Rutengewicht überhaupt nicht...mit ner kleinen Slammer oder ner 3000er Sargus die perfekte Kombi...

Und ich bin weder sonderlich groß noch kräftig, kann damit aber den ganzen Tag angeln, wenn ich mal dazu komm...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn du einfach mal für ne Woche an die Ostsee fährst, kannst du dir auch eine der Ruten mitnehmen, die eh schon zuhause rumstehen. Ich hab mir auch mal extra ne Rute gekauft, weil ich dachte, dann einen Kilometer weit schleudern zu können, gebissen hat die Mefo dann aber 10 Meter vor meinen Füssen...:q.

Wenn es nicht gerade ein stocksteifer Gufistock ist, denke ich, dass es für einen Urlaub beinahe jede 2,70er Spinnrute in der 20-40 Gramm Klasse tut!


----------



## Angler9999 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*



Tate schrieb:


> 230gr sind mir definitiv zu schwer. Entweder ist es ein Druckfehler im Katalog oder die neue hat 50gr gegenüber der alten Infinity zugelegt und selbst die deutlich *preiswertere Exceler Seatrout bringt nur 185gr auf die Waage. *Spinnruten über 200gr stehen bei mir nicht mehr zu Diskussion.
> Die 4000er war auch nur als zweite Wahl genannt worden,eben weil sie zu schwer ist.




NE nicht ganz richtig:

die Exceler *Seatrout* hat über 200gr. ist aber für 43 Euronen echt klasse,

die Exceler *Meerforelle* hat 185gr, kostet aber 115 €

Die Yasei Zander in 3m 10-30gr wiegt nur 158 gr, hab 79 Euro bezahlt. Selbst damit habe ich ne 75er und ne 77er MeFo locker gedrillt.

@Kohlmeise
klar geht das...... es geht so viel....


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht gerade ein stocksteifer Gufistock ist, denke ich, dass es für einen Urlaub beinahe jede 2,70er Spinnrute in der 20-40 Gramm Klasse tut!



:q:q:q


----------



## Tino (22. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Hier ist für den TS die armschonendste Rute die es zur Zeit gibt.

Bei der Rute sind Knochenentzündungen, Gelenk-und Kapselschmerzen beim angeln,wie wir das ja zur Genüge kennen, so gut wie ausgeschlossen.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...roducts-model.htm?ovs_fish=20&ovs_prdrows2=10


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Wobei bei der Länge nicht gesagt ist, daß das gute Stück ausbalanciert ist :q:q !


----------



## smith1337 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Bei der Rute sind Knochenentzündungen, Gelenk-und Kapselschmerzen beim angeln,wie wir das ja zur Genüge kennen, so gut wie ausgeschlossen.




du bist doch ´n kräftigen kerl, dat steckst doch weg


----------



## Tino (22. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Ja ich schon. Sollte auch nur ein Vorschlag sein wo jedes Gramm zählt.


----------



## Fleiginho (22. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Hätte noch eine einmal gefischte Goodspeed im Angebot. Hab ich gebraucht, als ein Ring meiner Iron Feather II im Urlaub kaputt gegangen ist. Habe jetzt 2 Iron Feather Momentum und brauche die Goodspeed nicht mehr. Eigentlich ist die Rute zu schade um in der Ecke zu stehen, also bei Bedarf melden!


----------



## Truttafriend (23. November 2011)

*AW: Rute gesucht*

Dafür gibt es das Kleinanzeigenforum


----------

